# Whos going to PA finals? 9/18



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

who's in?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

I may make an appearance


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

happen to know who is judging?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> happen to know who is judging?


YES I do


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

lol.... poorly worded ?.... followed up by a very helpful response!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Possible


----------



## Turbo_CitrusEs (Feb 8, 2010)

What time does this start and how long does it normally run?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/9-18-11PA.pdf should be an all day event.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

You coming Brian?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Sheri will be there... with what is the ?


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm their for sure, and i think i have some things really tweakd quite nicley, got my mid bass really coming out now  once this show's over i can finily start my next project :X Hybrid audio L4SE, L1R2, and running a JBL gti 15" next season in IB. gonna be quite nice i can't wait to see how things turn out  the R2's are on their way back to me as we speak. long story 

i Know for a fact Josh is coming deadlifter or something his user name is lol, and REQ is coming i believe too. and baker, that crazy impala i think that's his name, baker? ..i wanna hear that thing again, amazing system, talk about impact.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I'll be there. Who else is in Mod Street?

Chuck


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

REQ is going to be there?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> REQ is going to be there?


Was thinking the same thing... last I knew he had no subs, and no time.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

rusty bucket should be in the paint boofh this morning. Exhaust... who needs it... after all it's PA . so that said.... need to pull the eq, carpet the amp rack, build trim panel for subs. 

Then take first place @ PA finals in Stock class... (crosses fingers)


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

BowDown said:


> Was thinking the same thing... last I knew he had no subs, and no time.


well i think he origonaly planned on it when A and S announced it here. but i guess i havnt been checking his build log because i just checked it yesterday and found out exactly what you just said :laugh: bummer  

spent like 3 hours yesterday trying to get rid of a rattle in my driver side door...it's still their :mean: pesky little ****er.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Req needs to be there. Put the sub in a box behind the b pillar on the back seat. Legal!

Chuck


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

would be nice if he came. he's a real good guy. really super helpful


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

He also gives really good hand jobs.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

BowDown said:


> He also gives really good hand jobs.


well that ones a given, we all know that :laugh:


----------



## Turbo_CitrusEs (Feb 8, 2010)

I will be there at some point and time. Wanna check some stuff out and possibly get a few demo's. The schedule is buddies bowling tournament in the a.m., popeyes. for lunch, and then swing by A and S. I really need to order amps soon. :laugh:


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

... the only person that ive given a hand job, is me.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

req said:


> ... the only person that ive given a hand job, is me.



Don't forget that one time.... ohh... wait nm


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

double post...


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Was so good you wanted 2 posts?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> Don't forget that one time.... ohh... wait nm


Did you guys go to band camp together?


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

turbo5upra said:


> double post...


There is a delete button in edi. But quoted it. It lives forever . 


I forgot turbo fruit lives by me lol


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

chefhow said:


> Did you guys go to band camp together?


He put the w505 in his TC just so they could watch 'that movie' together at the next show. :laugh:


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Turbo Fruit? There has to be a story in there somewhere or about to be started anyway.

Chuck


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Never heard that one.. and he's prbly a good 5hrs away? Wouldn't exactly say that's close?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

stereo_luver said:


> Turbo Fruit? There has to be a story in there somewhere or about to be started anyway.
> 
> Chuck


Be careful, Ray may try to convince you to give him a hand job...


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

W205... The delete button does not show up on that browser for some reason... And I prefer my men clean shaven.. Sorry chef.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> W205...


Ah my bad.. :worried:


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

I'll be there.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

chefhow said:


> Be careful, Ray may try to convince you to give him a hand job...


Have you met me? I can assure you that would never happen. I'm way too antisocial.

Chuck


----------



## Turbo_CitrusEs (Feb 8, 2010)

eviling said:


> There is a delete button in edi. But quoted it. It lives forever .
> 
> I forgot turbo fruit lives by me lol


Bwahahahahaha!!! Yes I live close to A and S plus you. 



stereo_luver said:


> Turbo Fruit? There has to be a story in there somewhere or about to be started anyway.
> 
> Chuck


My nickname is Turbo Fruit. Was a nickname pegged by some forum members.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Handjob = Middle Finger!

Chuck


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

*gives stereo a hand job*

lol


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

stereo_luver said:


> Turbo Fruit? There has to be a story in there somewhere or about to be started anyway.
> 
> Chuck





Turbo_CitrusEs said:


> My nickname is Turbo Fruit. Was a nickname pegged by some forum members.


didn't know it was a big secrete sorry. but yeah, he lives like 35-45 mins from me depending on what kind of driver your talking about :laugh:




chefhow said:


> Be careful, Ray may try to convince you to give him a hand job...


shhhhh don't ruin it :juggle:


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> *gives stereo a hand job*
> 
> lol


2 fisted back at ya! LOL

Chuck


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> *gives stereo a hand job*
> 
> lol


Cheating on me! You bastard...


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Rustybucket was picked up this am... No cel yet... Just nasty smell of the exhaust burning off lol.... Looking good for Sunday!


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> Rustybucket was picked up this am... No cel yet... Just nasty smell of the exhaust burning off lol.... Looking good for Sunday!


Good luck this weekend.


----------



## Rustbucketgrl (Jun 3, 2011)

OTE=tintbox;1426185]Good luck this weekend.[/QUOTE]
Thanks ToolShed..... good luck to u as well


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

tintbox said:


> Good luck this weekend.


you making this one?


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Unfortunately I want be able to.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

tintbox said:


> Unfortunately I want be able to.


Weird thing to be unfortunate about. :laugh:


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Good luck Mike.

Chuck


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Good luck to everyone tomorrow!


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

tintbox said:


> Good luck this weekend.


you're not going? damn. wanted to get your opinion on the tints I got.

next time


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I want to go to bed... Oh wait... I dont want to get out of bed


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> I want to go to bed... Oh wait... I dont want to get out of bed


Move it punk!!!


----------



## Rustbucketgrl (Jun 3, 2011)

En route


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

On the road!

Chuck


----------



## Rustbucketgrl (Jun 3, 2011)

Any one wanna move finals to scranton?


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

How many of you'll on the road, doing last min tuning while driving? 

Good Luck all.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I would be but it's hard to post and tune... And I have a calf in the way :-(


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

chefhow said:


> Move it punk!!!


Just five more min daddy....


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Moscow?!?? Already??? Think we took a wrong turn!


----------



## Turbo_CitrusEs (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm still gonna swing by just not sure what time. Hopefully this will go a little into the afternoon and not just this morning.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Turbo_CitrusEs said:


> I'm still gonna swing by just not sure what time. Hopefully this will go a little into the afternoon and not just this morning.


It will turbofruit!???


----------



## Turbo_CitrusEs (Feb 8, 2010)

turbo5upra said:


> It will turbofruit!???


:laugh: ok thats good.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

even the single event shows ive been to tend to lead well into the afternoon. i'm leaving soon, loving that this show is so damn close mwahahahaha. even closer than the event dave put together.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

have fun little ones. im sorry i couldnt make it, i had important stuff to do this weekend. ill be at the VA hospitol to follow up with my sleep thing!


----------



## Turbo_CitrusEs (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm sorry to say but that show was just awful. There was a couple nice cars but most of what I saw was riced/blinged out crap with overly loud stereos that sounded like poop. I was very disappointed. I stayed for a whole 15-20 minute before I couldn't stand it anymore.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Turbo_CitrusEs said:


> I'm sorry to say but that show was just awful. There was a couple nice cars but most of what I saw was riced/blinged out crap with overly loud stereos that sounded like poop. I was very disappointed. I stayed for a whole 15-20 minute before I couldn't stand it anymore.


Sorry man... Gotta say the golf, scobby, Kia and 12 volt daves looked pretty nice.... I'm not a fan of spl but you have to respect them for what they are... Stupid loud and they can keep the drivers together. Next month we are having a high end show @ my moms house.... 100k+ need only Apply... No flat tires, no rust, no big dents.... 

Btw who's cars did you listen to?


----------



## Turbo_CitrusEs (Feb 8, 2010)

turbo5upra said:


> Sorry man... Gotta say the golf, scobby, Kia and 12 volt daves looked pretty nice.... I'm not a fan of spl but you have to respect them for what they are... Stupid loud and they can keep the drivers together. Next month we are having a high end show @ my moms house.... 100k+ need only Apply... No flat tires, no rust, no big dents....
> 
> Btw who's cars did you listen to?


I listened to some of the cars up front while walking up and that pretty much ruined it for me. I saw a couple nice cars out back like the scooby, the kia, the golf and I'm not sure if I looked at 12 volt Dave's car or not, but overall I wasn't impressed with the quality that was there. They for the most part are typical cars I see driving down the road every day blasting obnoxious, awful music that I can't stand.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Turbo_CitrusEs said:


> I listened to some of the cars up front while walking up and that pretty much ruined it for me. I saw a couple nice cars out back like the scooby, the kia, the golf and I'm not sure if I looked at 12 volt Dave's car or not, but overall I wasn't impressed with the quality that was there. They for the most part are typical cars I see driving down the road every day blasting obnoxious, awful music that I can't stand.


panzy, you didnt even call me to find me, you looked real hard :laugh: you saw 12volt daves car if you saw mine like you said you did. it was the 300 in front of my monte carlo with the tan\purple paint job. you coudln't of missed it. 

impressive is the wrong thing to be looking for while in a car AUDIO show, because evrtyhing is interior, although i must agree, not to many heavy hitters were their but their were plenty of people for a good time, you had no reason to leave.

over all im pleased, i got 3 score sheets saying exactly the same thing, and a fairly decent score, in fact, they were all the same ove rall, a 72, 72, and a 73 from tom because i left him a cookie and a pack of smokes on my dash :laugh:

I was JUST beat out of 3rd place by .5, i didn't hear what dave and mic got, i know mic came in first. i think mic was in the 80's but i was reading my score sheet as soon as he handed it to me. 

over all fun time though, i got a great idea from one of the A and S crew guys for how to do my kicks, so for 35$ welllllllllll worth the drive ^_^


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Sigh... Another trip done.... Night!


----------



## Turbo_CitrusEs (Feb 8, 2010)

eviling said:


> Pansy, you didn't even call me to find me, you looked real hard :laugh: you saw 12volt Dave's car if you saw mine like you said you did. it was the 300 in front of my Monte Carlo with the tan\purple paint job. you couldn't of missed it.


I don't ever call anyone. LOL. I text its just what I do. 



eviling said:


> Impressive is the wrong thing to be looking for while in a car AUDIO show, because everything is interior, although i must agree, not to many heavy hitters were their but their were plenty of people for a good time, you had no reason to leave.


Well if the interior was the main thing of their vehicles you would think they would show it off more and not have the cars locked up like Fort Knox. When I hear there is a car show section I was expecting to see tastefully done cars opened up for people to view and possibly even demo if the sq guys were really down on the bottom. As far as a good time I don't think having obnoxious, ear piercing, not even enjoyable music is a good time. Like I said before there was a couple nice/ok cars there and that was about it. So i stayed for a few, looked around, wasn't really impressed by the turnout and I left. People can hate on me all they want but overall that show was kind of a joke.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Did you introduce yourself to anyone? I bet if you did anyone and everyone there would have given you a demo. I know personally I gave my keys to a few people and asked a team mate to give a demo to somebody since I was busy judging cars. Oh well, I guess it was your loss as there were some really good sounding cars there, they just looked like ass


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Turbo_CitrusEs said:


> I don't ever call anyone. LOL. I text its just what I do.
> 
> 
> 
> Well if the interior was the main thing of their vehicles you would think they would show it off more and not have the cars locked up like Fort Knox. When I hear there is a car show section I was expecting to see tastefully done cars opened up for people to view and possibly even demo if the sq guys were really down on the bottom. As far as a good time I don't think having obnoxious, ear piercing, not even enjoyable music is a good time. Like I said before there was a couple nice/ok cars there and that was about it. So i stayed for a few, looked around, wasn't really impressed by the turnout and I left. People can hate on me all they want but overall that show was kind of a joke.


than idk bro, that was a rather large show for an audio show if you expect much more maybe you should go to nationals. SQ guys just aint as flashy as the SPL guys.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

This is MECA. Flash doesn't add to your scores. I had a great time meeting up with everyone. I found Mic to be very unaproachable and Howard abused my system during judging. Tom smokes way too much and slows the judging to a crawl. (J/K)

A few pics from the show. Not the best quality and I missed most of the installs. The first pic is Howard's batter charger we improvised. You owe me $15 in gas for constantly running my truck to charge your battery.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

chuck next time could you work on the lighting on those photos? take for example that vdubb engine bay pic. It's slightly washed out. You might want to pick a better f number. If your going to take pics of trash at least take the best pic you can.

After saying that and going back and taking another look the angle on that jeep is all wrong....

I'm leaving.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

stereo_luver said:


>


seems a little peaky for my tastes.... might want to eq that a bit...


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

turbo5upra said:


> chuck next time could you work on the lighting on those photos? take for example that vdubb engine bay pic. It's slightly washed out. You might want to pick a better f number. If your going to take pics of trash at least take the best pic you can.
> 
> After saying that and going back and taking another look the angle on that jeep is all wrong....
> 
> I'm leaving.


:laugh:


thats great stuff, i have a bunch of pictures, i forgot to upload them i'll have to get them up. i got some pictures of that memorial thing with the 22 tvs in it haha, and many others. 

but hey my score started the season with a 73 from tom, and ended with a 73 from tom, but i got my score from howard up from a 61 to a 72 :surprised: i suppose i could of claimed that most improved trophy but i was more interested in the big shiny ones :laugh: but seriously, i must of been the only person to walk away with out a trophy, some what bumbed about that  but im sure i wasnt alone. next season!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

stereo_luver said:


>


I think this is where Brian farted to check the mic.


----------



## asota (Feb 7, 2011)

Did soda pop have that 163?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

No, a 3cyl Geo. Soda Pop did a 151


----------



## jester (Jun 1, 2011)

Turbo_CitrusEs said:


> I'm sorry to say but that show was just awful. There was a couple nice cars but most of what I saw was riced/blinged out crap with overly loud stereos that sounded like poop. I was very disappointed. I stayed for a whole 15-20 minute before I couldn't stand it anymore.



I know I don't have the best paint job... But I ran out of money because it all went to the stereo!!!!!!!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

jester said:


> I know I don't have the best paint job... But I ran out of money because it all went to the stereo!!!!!!!


AWESOME job yesterday Jake, congrats on the BOBOS award, well deserved!!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

jester said:


> I know I don't have the best paint job... But I ran out of money because it all went to the stereo!!!!!!!


Didn't know you were on here... Thought you'd be on a spl site . Very good job yesterday. Next season I need to trade the specialized bike in and get me a old school bike with a focal sub ib


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Or a backpack with a fanny pack sub enclosure


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

chefhow said:


> Or a backpack with a fanny pack sub enclosure


That was cool.

Chuck


----------



## jester (Jun 1, 2011)

chefhow said:


> AWESOME job yesterday Jake, congrats on the BOBOS award, well deserved!!


Thank you guys! That was definitely a shocker!!!! 

I do play in quite a few forums offering what I know to others and to also learn some new things.

Not bad for an SQ car...


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

A BIG congrats the following peeps 

Sheri - rustbucketgrl PA State Stock Champion
Mic - Mic10is PA State Modified Champion
Chuck - stereo_luver PA State Street Modified Champion

Team DiYMA took 4 first place trophies yesterday!!! Great job to all of you and everyone who competed all season long. 

ON TO FINALS!!!


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

chefhow said:


> A BIG congrats the following peeps
> 
> Sheri - rustbucketgrl PA State Stock Champion
> Mic - Mic10is PA State Modified Champion
> ...


can sheri really be champian if she's out of state  



:O somebody caught me on camera 

here are some pictures i got









.














































heres the f150 that most people never saw - 




























and this little guy..quite the paint job..no much inside far as i could see though


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

good showing.


----------



## jester (Jun 1, 2011)

Did anyone else enjoy the great latino music? I know I did...


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

As far as Sheri being State Champion I guess you'd have to ask Steve or the board. The rules state:

*40 Total Points in SQ in the Sound Quality League earn State Champion eligibility for each class and Finals Soundfest Invitation.*

Copied from the MECA rules. It doesn't say you have to be FROM the state you are competing in. I continued to read (for the 4th time) and didn't find where to be a state champion you had to be FROM that state. I could be wrong. Its happened before. I pushed on a door that said 'Pull'.

Chuck


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

jester said:


> Did anyone else enjoy the great latino music? I know I did...


Pissed a few of us off. Why not just park next to the SPL guys and lets judge SQL there? I know the judges are professionals and have in this for a long time. But out of common courtesy I believe people should refraim from talking and cutting up next to a car being judged. Opening and closing a car next to a car being judged. Just stay clear in general from the cars that are currently being judged.

BTW Brandon is off to a good start moving from SPL to SQL. I was impressed by the way he was asking the right questions and showed a great interest in the SQ class. I also understand the monetary (money) issues involved with moving to the dark side of the competition. But this is DIY and it CAN be done on the cheap if you do some research and ask questions. I had money issues and had to drop from using $1000+ drivers to using $335 drivers and my scores increased. I had a little help along the way with some tuning tips and tutorial one on one with Mic for a little while, but for the most part I'm trying to learn it on my own. I just ask ass backwards questions that piss him off and he cant's navigate my HU....that really upsets him.....LOL


Chuck


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Chuck I'm buying you "Now that's what I call Latino" for Christmas.


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

stereo_luver said:


> Pissed a few of us off. Why not just park next to the SPL guys and lets judge SQL there? I know the judges are professionals and have in this for a long time. But out of common courtesy I believe people should refraim from talking and cutting up next to a car being judged. Opening and closing a car next to a car being judged. Just stay clear in general from the cars that are currently being judged.
> 
> BTW Brandon is off to a good start moving from SPL to SQL. I was impressed by the way he was asking the right questions and showed a great interest in the SQ class. I also understand the monetary (money) issues involved with moving to the dark side of the competition. But this is DIY and it CAN be done on the cheap if you do some research and ask questions. I had money issues and had to drop from using $1000+ drivers to using $335 drivers and my scores increased. I had a little help along the way with some tuning tips and tutorial one on one with Mic for a little while, but for the most part I'm trying to learn it on my own. I just ask ass backwards questions that piss him off and he cant's navigate my HU....that really upsets him.....LOL
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

bah shanagans on that, theirs no reason somebody like that should be aloud to stay at a show, far as im concearned a swift boot to the ass was needed. 

on a lighter note..i finily did get new tires...so i can stop having people come upt o me at shows telling me i have a flat


----------



## jester (Jun 1, 2011)

I heard there is a latino music collection that if available form Time Life. You may want to start there.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

jester said:


> I heard there is a latino music collection that if available form Time Life. You may want to start there.


DON'T encourage Brian. He doesn't need it....really. But then again if it is recorded and engineered nicely I might take it for Margarita Night at the house when I'm home.

Chuck


----------



## Rustbucketgrl (Jun 3, 2011)

stereo_luver said:


> DON'T encourage Brian. He doesn't need it....really. But then again if it is recorded and engineered nicely I might take it for Margarita Night at the house when I'm home.
> 
> Chuck


If it's for the truck it best have some dang good instrumentals.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Rustbucketgrl said:


> If it's for the truck it best have some dang good instrumentals.


Oh that was just funny as hell :laugh: I'm working on the vocals but the dynamics and soundstage suffers when I get the vocals not so stale and dull.

Chuck


----------

